
Conscientious Objectors in Their Own Words - zeristor
https://www.iwm.org.uk/history/conscientious-objectors-in-their-own-words
======
klenwell
This statement by Nuremburg prosecutor Ben Ferencz has resonated with me:

 _That 's nonsense. That's nonsense. There's no Greatest Generation. Greatest
Generation are the ones who have the courage to say that what the government's
doing is wrong, and we'll not support it. That's the Greatest Generation. When
they said, "Hell, no," in the Vietnam War, "Hell, no, Mr. President, we won't
go." Stop war-making is the answer._

Source: [https://www.revealnews.org/episodes/take-no-prisoners-
inside...](https://www.revealnews.org/episodes/take-no-prisoners-inside-a-
wwii-american-war-crime/)

(Note: the transcript is mislabeled.)

~~~
umvi
Not every war is "war-making". South Korea wouldn't exist if not for the US
intervention. Who knows what Japan would be like if it weren't for the US
declaring war on it. But before the US forced a new democratic government on
them they were bullies and warmongers. Heck, there's a sister thread on HN
with people calling for the US military to help Hong Kong.

It's one thing to conscientiously object to Vietnam, quite another to
conscientiously object to WW2. Some people may genuinely have moral
objections, but surely some % are just plain scared of dying and want an
out...

~~~
whatshisface
Where did you get the idea that conscientious objection was about disagreement
with the government's evaluation of the benefits of the war? It's for people
who think that it's wrong to kill, not people who think that the war won't be
profitable.

~~~
umvi
Yes well, sometimes it's kill or be killed. How can you conscientiously object
to WW2 when evil is at your doorstep threatening to destroy your country and
kill you and your family?

~~~
strogonoff
Taking this logic further, the only way to guarantee your safety is to
eliminate all your enemies as early as possible.

Perhaps even if there is a consensus to fight against a common enemy, the
presence of voices that refuse to be violent helps maintain some perspective.

------
goblin89
IWM is an great example of web design.

Site is legible, accessible, responsive across viewport widths.

Page layouts maintain clear visual hierarchy. It appears that designers took
care to place as few as possible constraints on the content, ensuring their
layout works with media of almost any dimensions and copy of almost any length
without breaking overall consistency.

I have some qualms with typography (use of dashes, quotes and apostrophes),
but it is very well-thought-through.

Also, the fact that it’s built with Drupal for me personally helps curb my
stack snobbery.

~~~
zeristor
I was impressed with the website, perhaps instantly relieved not having to
wriggle out of any tracking cookies.

------
Thorrez
>None of the COs interviewed by IWM appeared to feel any bitterness about
their treatment, but they seem to remain, through their First World War
experiences, permanently set apart.

So a lot of them were sent to prison, and they didn't feel bitter about it?
That's impressively forgiving.

------
jefurii
Mostly fair coverage considering that this is coming from the Imperial War
Museum. This bit at the end sticks out: "None of the COs _interviewed_by_IWM_
appeared to feel any bitterness about their treatment, but they seem to
remain, through their First World War experiences, permanently set apart.
[emphasis mine]"

------
pmoriarty
I respect conscientious objectors far more than those who choose to kill.

~~~
umvi
Not every soldier is a bloodthirsty Blackwater mercenary. I think it takes
more courage to put your life on the line for your country than to avoid
putting your life on the line with some moral justification you've come up
with. Not all wars are the same, obviously.

Perhaps I would respect the conscientious objector in the case of Afghanistan,
but if there is a draft for WW3 and everything is on the line - our country,
our freedom, I would respect the soldier who answers the call of duty more
than someone who tries to get out of it (unless they just object to the
killing part and still go as a medic)

~~~
jpmoral
>with some moral justification you've come up with

>more than someone who tries to get out of it

This sounds pretty dismissive of conscientious objection, regarding it as
little more than a veil for cowardice. You're entitled to your opinion, of
course, but I'm curious as to whether I've judged that correctly and how
strongly you hold it.

~~~
gridlockd
Suppose I'm a millionaire who refuses to pay taxes because that is financing
war. Isn't it _a little bit too convenient_ that me not paying taxes makes me
richer for "moral reasons"?

If someone stands to gain from something, one must assume the least noble of
all plausible motives.

